# My Mass Gain Shake



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi, I came up with a shake yesterday. I am about to start the Bill Starr 5x5 and need to aim for 4000/5000 a day. I am also in a very active job so calorie intake really needs to be correct. Here goes-

50g Oats

1 whole egg

200g liquid egg whites

30ml double cream

100g Ice cream

50g peanut butter

1 banana

100g frozen fruits

I have worked this out to be- 47g protein, 65g carb, 55g fat. This comes to a total of 829 cals.

What do you reckon???


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

How many cals...? Whats double cream...? How cost effective is it...?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

I recon that will taste better than the chicken and celery i am eating now

Seriously though dump the ice cream keep it at milk, omega eggs, oats and bananas.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow, how long does it tke to set? Whats it taste like? bit high fat for me but sounds ok..:eek:


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

have just edited the post to show how many cals.

Not sure about money to be honest, i did a big shop.


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

it takes about 10 mins to make and not long to drink! tastes quite nice! an easy meal replacement. i want to have 1 of these a day along with a mass gain shake i have. that will take me up to 2000 cals. the rest of my food will be meats and complex carbs, fruit and veg. i need to sit down and calculate how im gonna hit the 5000 mark. if i dont put weight on after this i will be mythed.

is ice cream a bad idea??


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Every ounce of fat you gain will one day have to be dieted off also every new fat cell you create will always be with you for the rest of your life. So unless your a skinny teenager and can afford due to a very high metabolism to eat fat maker shakes like that then i suggest a more conservative approach to gaining weight personally i will from now on be going on a 1.5 gram protein 1.5 gram carb 1 gram fat per LEAN pound of body weight forget trying to gain 20 pounds in a month gain 2-3 pounds per month think in one year you can be looking at around a 30lb increase hopefully most of which will be muscular tissue and not just a fat gut.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ben jamming said:


> Hi, I came up with a shake yesterday. I am about to start the Bill Starr 5x5 and need to aim for 4000/5000 a day. I am also in a very active job so calorie intake really needs to be correct. Here goes-
> 
> 50g Oats
> 
> ...


pretty shocking to be honest lol sorry mate..

now.. you're adding ice cream in and peanut butter for the extra fats.. why not just save your money on egg whites etc and have..

6 whole eggs 30g fat 40 g pro

100goats about 65g carbs

1 banana 20g carbs

1 scoop chocolate/strawberry/banana whey 20g pro

60 g protein

85g carbs

30g fat

sorted a nice MRP

and the quality of the macros are far higher this way


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

ok, that looks decent. i was hoping for this kind of feedback. would adding a bit of milk to that be a good idea??

the main rason for adding so much was my inability to gain weight is starting to annoy me. my training is pretty sorted, i get my 8 hours+ sleep a night and up until now i have eating very, very clean. i also read on the bill starr site about calorie excess. i really wanna be hitting 4000+ a day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

DB said:


> 6 whole eggs 30g fat 40 g pro
> 
> 100goats about 65g carbs
> 
> ...


Loving that shake i will be doing some thing similar in the off season but with muscle milk instead of whey


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

As DB suggested.

You take the yolk out of the eggs only to add ice cream?

Again, as DB suggested.

If you overconsume any macro you can gain fat.

Carbohydrates in excess can store fat very fast, allow you to become less insulin sensitive, store excess water, etc.


----------

